

How has your experience of using Paypal in your startup been? - ericthegoodking

I would like to use Paypal for accepting payment in my tiny single-man startup. Would you recommend paypal? I would like to hear experiences, thanks.
======
jeffmould
The good:

1\. It is widely used 2\. Fairly easy to integrate (variety of integration
options) 3\. Buyers trust it

The bad: 1\. PayPal has a long reputation of randomly placing holds on
accounts for no obvious reason 2\. Support is horrible and talking to a live
representative that can actually help you is near impossible 3\. If a
hold/reserve is placed on your account you risk having necessary operating
funds tied up for days, weeks, months, and even a year.

Overall, while PayPal is good for somethings, I would recommend going with a
more "seller friendly" implementation like Stripe or Braintree. Both are easy
to integrate and customer service is far superior (and yes I know Braintree is
owned by PayPal).

~~~
ericthegoodking
Great advice! thanks

